# Discounts / Freebie / Offers



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Good idea?*​
Yes 8100.00%No00.00%


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Discount / Freebie / Offers sub forum?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

and what :confused1:

ps didn't see the poll but there is an advertisement section on this site


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm talking about discount codes, latest offers, shop sales, free software just anything you find online / high street...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This topic is discussed here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/149480-special-offer-section.html


----------

